# How furry are you?



## CombatRaccoon (May 7, 2008)

Well in an attempt to prove that the furry community is a very diverse group of people I'd like if you could tell everyone about your "furriness level" ya know. 

Like, for instance, do you whack of to cartoon porn, or do you go nowhere near the stuff. Or do you enjoy furry art, or are you here for the fursuits? that sort of thing. 

Personally I like furry art... clean art, that is. And I love fursuits and I'm currently in the midst of finishing mine up.


OH 

I forgot to add something on the spiritual connection thing. Well just say so if you feel a true connection to an animal et cetera...


----------



## Takun (May 7, 2008)

Found the shit in a diaper lulz worthy.


----------



## AlexInsane (May 7, 2008)

*pulls the neck of his shirt out and looks at himself*

I'm furry....srsly. ;_;


----------



## eternal_flare (May 7, 2008)

Good enough for the multiple choices poll.


----------



## Arc (May 7, 2008)

Yeah! Third options got most hits.
At least a few of the prejudices about us Furries seem to true. 
;3


----------



## eternal_flare (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, there's seems to be no babyfur so far.


----------



## Aden (May 7, 2008)

1, 3, and 7 for me.


----------



## Fou-lu (May 7, 2008)

So, nobody shits in a diaper so far? Come on guys, be honest!  jk

1, 4 and 10.


----------



## Jack (May 7, 2008)

this is the first thought that went through my head. I draw it I like it and I'm gona stick with it.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2008)

1, 3, and 7. Looks like I'm with the majority. :3


----------



## Krystalynn (May 7, 2008)

I'm as furry as a dragon.


----------



## Dyluck (May 7, 2008)

1, 3, 7, and 10. I'm sort of a pseudo-furry. :|


----------



## Axelfox (May 7, 2008)

1,3,4,5. 

Murph.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (May 7, 2008)

2, 4, 5, 7.
I don't like "normal" porn, therefore, I also don't like furry porn. *shrugs*


----------



## Nocturne (May 7, 2008)

1, 3, 8 10.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 7, 2008)

Lollin' at "shit in a diaper".



> Like only clean furry art 	 	3	10.34%



Anyone who voted this way care to comment? It seems weird to me that if you like normal porn and like furry art that you wouldn't like furry porn. Is it more that you guys just don't really like porn in general? Honest question.

Also:



> hold myself above normal people (mundanes) 	 	5	17.24%



AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Kirbizard (May 7, 2008)

30 voters and still nobody shits in a diaper. <(T_T)>


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> Anyone who voted this way care to comment? It seems weird to me that if you like normal porn and like furry art that you wouldn't like furry porn. Is it more that you guys just don't really like porn in general? Honest question.



The girls probably voted for that. A lot of the girls that I know thing that any kind of porn is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 8, 2008)

i find it weird that some people like _all_ furry art

that would include cub stuff, scat, vore...


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 8, 2008)

1,3,4,5,7


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 8, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i find it weird that some people like _all_ furry art
> 
> that would include cub stuff, scat, vore...



tru dat, I avoid some of the more .... hardcore, stuff.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 8, 2008)

however, i chose 3 and 10


----------



## virus (May 8, 2008)

Its impossible to speculate what a "normal person" is. Therefore I find this poll void.


----------



## Dyluck (May 8, 2008)

virus said:


> Its impossible to speculate what a "normal person" is. Therefore I find this poll void.



No, we pretty much know what normal people are like. :roll:


----------



## Aurali (May 8, 2008)

I am a level seven furry with a +20 in cuddlewhoring :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 8, 2008)

I picked "like all furry art(scaly anyway)" and "draw furry art".


----------



## Kirbizard (May 8, 2008)

48 voters and STILL no diaper dudes? <()>

Aww.... <(v_v)>


----------



## Joel de Bunchastu (May 8, 2008)

Im so furry that I occasionally browse and purchase erotica intended for such!


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 8, 2008)

I thought about wearing a diaper once. Then I ran myself into a brick wall. Seemed like the better choice.


----------



## Joel de Bunchastu (May 8, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I thought about wearing a diaper once. Then I ran myself into a brick wall. Seemed like the better choice.



boy oh boy am I glad im not your mom :V


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 8, 2008)

My mom is a black belt in karate


----------



## Joel de Bunchastu (May 9, 2008)

my mom is really nice too :3

buyin srs ^_^


----------



## traum (May 9, 2008)

i totally shit in a diaper.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 9, 2008)

1 and 7 !!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 9, 2008)

I like both clean and explicit art (Just not the weird shit) and I make sad attempts at trying to draw.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (May 9, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> i find it weird that some people like _all_ furry art
> 
> that would include cub stuff, scat, vore...


Well, the poll could be just referring to clean, erotic and explicit-rated art in general. It doesn't necessarily mean it's talking about the extreme hardcore stuff as well.

That being said, I chose 1, 3, and 10.


----------



## q_neodragon (May 9, 2008)

Im a pretty big fur fan as well as a artist myself. If their nothing to do i draw but some other things could be added.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 9, 2008)

Weapon Yoshi said:


> Well, the poll could be just referring to clean, erotic and explicit-rated art in general. It doesn't necessarily mean it's talking about the extreme hardcore stuff as well.
> 
> That being said, I chose 1, 3, and 10.



no i'm pretty sure of what the word all means


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 9, 2008)

it's all about teh arts and I consider myself normal well I just like the characters and thats it


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 9, 2008)

1,3,7,10
I'm surprised there isn't anything about roleplaying or writing, those are two huge parts of the fandom.


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (May 9, 2008)

7 and 10 here...

And I use to roleplay as well...


----------



## Tycho (May 9, 2008)

1, 3.

Clean or dirty, I like the art.  It's all about the aesthetics, the anthropomorphic form.  More attractive in nearly every way, an improvement upon the basic anthro form seen in humans.  Various animalistic traits combined with a sapient mind.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 9, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> no i'm pretty sure of what the word all means



"All" generally means "all in the set", not "all in the set and everything else besides". If you asked me 'which toppings do you want on your pizza?' and I said 'all', you'd be pretty foolish to go out and buy all the stuff your shop doesn't normally sell.

In this case, the meaning is a bit ambiguous, but I'd err on the side of caution and guess that 'all' is supposed to mean clean+dirty.


----------



## ExTo (May 9, 2008)

1, 3, 7, 10. I feel unoriginal.

Then again, 10 is questionable. I never really feel I'm among "my" gang, but then again I do tend to fit right in anywhere and be friends with anyone. At worst I'm a chameleon (no fursona pun intended) that never shows his true self, at best I'm just friendly and unable to dislike people. Probably something in between.



> More attractive in nearly every way, an improvement upon the basic anthro form seen in humans. Various animalistic traits combined with a sapient mind.



Yeah, exactly. Couldn't have worded it better myself.


----------



## Kirbizard (May 10, 2008)

Oh, wow.

Seriously, I'm surprised. <(o-O)>

66 voters and nobody has voted for the diaper option.
Not even for a joke? <(._.)>


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

How Furry am I?

Well -- I tend to like all furry art; and while some of the extremes out there can be pretty disgusting, it's not something I completely avert myself from.

I do whack off to more then just Yiffy Drawings though. XD Draw furry art -- otherwise I consider myself a normal person. The thread author said something about having a spiritual connection to our select Anthros? Yeah, I'm one of those too.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 10, 2008)

Wow this was hugely successful which is great. Also, 70 voters and no diaper furs. 
*sigh of relief*


well thanks everyone. This will help me out if I go through with my plans to make a short documentary on furries. 

And yea, I did leave out many inportant parts of the fandom like spirituality, role-playing, fursonas and all that good stuff. I tried to cover more things that a non-furry would know about/make generalizations about. 
So I'll probably make another poll when this dies with different options.


----------



## Eth (Jun 5, 2008)

I like furry art in both categories, AND GUESS WHAT I DO WHEN THERE'S ADULT STUFF (no, there's no smoke... nor fire)

But however I consider myself normal as I'm not into it as most or some are.


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 5, 2008)

1,4,7. Unable to seriously choose 10 and proud of it.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

i like, i draw, and i consider myself normal. i don't like adult or fetish art

also, i laughed pretty hard at choice number 6. it was just so blatant and unexpected


----------



## deadendroad5577 (Jun 5, 2008)

1) I pretty much like any art
3) -.-
4) I don't own one but I'd like to have one 
7) I've drawn a bit and I'd like to draw more.  Just developing my skills at the time...
10) Well, sorta.  I mean, seriously, how normal does it really get?


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 5, 2008)

If someone was only here for the porn, they wouldn't be on the forums.
FAIL.


----------



## Wovstah (Jun 5, 2008)

Mm - looks like we got a lot of people in the adult side of the community voting.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 5, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> If someone was only here for the porn, they wouldn't be on the forums.
> FAIL.




apparently five people are only here for the porn... and chatting up in their spare time, perhaps?


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 5, 2008)

Only one I chose was 1. 

I have the spiritual connection with certain animals, but I don't think that applies here, at least in my opinion.

Edit: Dammit I meant 2. Definitely don't like _all_ furry art.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Jun 5, 2008)

I picked 1 and 3, but then I realized it was a lie because I don't like ALL furry art. I tend to only look at scalies, and I don't really like most fetishes, either. >_>


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 5, 2008)

1
3
4
5
and 7 for me. 

i've always liked costuming, and eventualy i hope to make a fursuit, or at least a tail.


----------



## Fu (Jun 5, 2008)

1, 7 and 10.

I'm a fairly normal person who enjoys a particular style of art and fantasy. I don't particularly like fur porn but I can ignore a few dicks if it's actually a good piece of art.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 5, 2008)

1, 3 (not the extreme stuff), 4 (want one) and 10.


----------



## Kuri123 (Jun 7, 2008)

i chose 1 3 + 7 XDXDXD I doodle somtimz


----------



## Kuri123 (Jun 7, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Wow this was hugely successful which is great. Also, 70 voters and no diaper furs.
> *sigh of relief*
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, ima check fursona 1 XDXDXD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 7, 2008)

2, 10 because i'm a fairly normal person... i think


----------



## crazian (Jun 8, 2008)

I lost count  only hope I can draw better...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2008)

2, 7, and 10, though I accidentally voted for 1 as well. ;p


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it ok to say I like Yiff art or will I get bashed for that ?


----------



## Entlassen (Jun 12, 2008)

Aden said:


> 1, 3, and 7 for me.



What she said.

Though I only really like looking at anthro art of felines/canids.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is what I like:

Like all furry art: YES

Like only clean furry art: YES

Whack off to " yiffy" drawings: YES ( I AM NOT GOING TO HIDE IT I AM GUY I HAVE THE URGES LOL )

Own a fursuit / Wants to have one: YES

Likes to make Fursuits / Costumes: YES

Shit in a Daiper: HECK NO !

Draw Furry Art: YES

Am only here for porn: NO !

Hold myself above people: NO !

Consirder myself a pretty normal person: YES !


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 12, 2008)

*points out the obvious*
Somebody voted for the diaper option. <3

<(n_n)>


Seriously, I'm still surprised only 1 out of 143 voted for that. I'd have thought there'd at least be a few people who wouldn't take the poll seriously. <()>


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe they wanted to ?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 12, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Like all furry art: YES
> 
> Like only clean furry art: YES



Isn't this self-exclusive?


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

I view myself in the 'I may renounce my human side and become an all out furry' catagory.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Isn't this self-exclusive?


 You mean cancel each other out ?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 13, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> You mean cancel each other out ?



No, because you'd still like Clean art at least... but yeah, you say you like ALL furry art, then say you only like clean. These tow assertions exclude one another so, put together, the thing becomes self-exclusive.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 13, 2008)

ExTo said:


> No, because you'd still like Clean art at least... but yeah, you say you like ALL furry art, then say you only like clean. These tow assertions exclude one another so, put together, the thing becomes self-exclusive.


 Maybe I should of put like all furry art instead of clean and yiffy honest mistake !


----------



## ZeeDog (Jun 29, 2008)

I would describe myself drenched in fursauce and served with furberries with a side of fur-fries. I see furries as aestheticaly superior and funner to nom than normal people, which is why I hang out almost exclusively with furs. I love the subculture and all it's sweet, cuddly people ^.^


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm 1 and 10, mostly because
a) I'm not legally old enough to look at pornography
and
b) There's more to me than being a furry.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 29, 2008)

I guess not very by this poll, I only picked two (the liking clean furry art and drawing furry art).


----------



## Electrocat (Jun 29, 2008)

I always like furries in a sexy pose, or pushing their mates against a wall, etc. I'm REALLY not a fan of the cartoon porn some submit. I'll just have a look and go "ooookay, next"

I love clean, awesome furry art and MAD About the fursuits!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Electrocat said:


> I always like furries in a sexy pose, or pushing their mates against a wall.



i agree. :3




thebeast76 said:


> I'm not legally old enough to look at pornography



that's a problem how?...


----------



## xiath (Jun 29, 2008)

i did 1 and 3...  actually it was 3 that got me into finding the fandom all together, I havn't been doing 3 lately because i don't like the idea of doing something that is considered mildly illegal (i'm only 15 and turning 16 in September).  Btw, what can police do to you if you are cought looking at porn??


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

xiath said:


> I havn't been doing 3 lately because i don't like the idea of doing something that is considered mildly illegal (i'm only 15 and turning 16 in September).  Btw, what can police do to you if you are cought looking at porn??



as far as i know there isn't any age on porn (or around here at least). 

i do it all the time, and i'm 16 as well.

so long as it's in your own home, i don't think theres anything about it.


----------



## xiath (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> as far as i know there isn't any age on porn (or around here at least).
> 
> i do it all the time, and i'm 16 as well.
> 
> so long as it's in your own home, i don't think theres anything about it.


on porn web sites they say that you have to be at least 18 to enter, so isn't that the age or is it just a fake law to make parents think that since on a web site it says 18 to enter that they won't enter?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

xiath said:


> on porn web sites they say that you have to be at least 18 to enter, so isn't that the age or is it just a fake law to make parents think that since on a web site it says 18 to enter that they won't enter?



it's pretty much just a forewarning.

example: most M rated video game sites have an age gate, all you have to do is lie to it and your in.

it's not like they'll get you for doing it.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> it's pretty much just a forewarning.
> 
> example: most M rated video game sites have an age gate, all you have to do is lie to it and your in.
> 
> it's not like they'll get you for doing it.



CoD4 right there. The sell you the game if you're 17 but won't let you in their site unless you're 18?


----------



## xiath (Jun 29, 2008)

true.


----------



## xiath (Jun 29, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> CoD4 right there. The sell you the game if you're 17 but won't let you in their site unless you're 18?



oookkkaaaayyyyy. that is strange.  This is what the world is coming to.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

im pretty furry, since i like almost anything furry. sadly, i dont own a fursuit, though i want one really badly


----------



## Dream (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm pretty furry myself, been what, it's about to be my second year as a fur now, and I've never regretted it


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jun 29, 2008)

ZeeDog said:


> I would describe myself drenched in fursauce and served with furberries with a side of fur-fries. I see furries as aestheticaly superior and funner to nom than normal people, which is why I hang out almost exclusively with furs. I love the subculture and all it's *sweet, cuddly people* ^.^


amen to that!  I love cuddly people <3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> it's pretty much just a forewarning.
> 
> example: most M rated video game sites have an age gate, all you have to do is lie to it and your in.
> 
> it's not like they'll get you for doing it.


 
oooooo your breaking the law... thats bad 

(theres my good dead for the day)


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> oooooo your breaking the law... thats bad
> 
> (theres my good dead for the day)


lol when i read this, i imagined him saying

"I AM ABOVE THE LAW"

*hair falls*  *applies gel and fixes*


(totally a south park reference lol)


----------



## ExTo (Jun 29, 2008)

xiath said:


> i did 1 and 3...  actually it was 3 that got me into finding the fandom all together, I havn't been doing 3 lately because i don't like the idea of doing something that is considered mildly illegal (i'm only 15 and turning 16 in September).  Btw, what can police do to you if you are cought looking at porn??



If you're a US citizen, I do believe jurisprudence has it that looking at porn is never illegal, whatever your age.

Plus, even if it was, the penalties would surely be minimal, and all those who break that law be judged as minors... just imagine the irony of condemning a 16-year old for looking at porn and judging them as an adult.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

I are teh UBER Furreh


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I are teh UBER Furreh



NO UR NOT. >:[


----------



## Telnac (Jun 30, 2008)

1 & 3.  Would be 7, but I screw up stick figures; how could I be expected to do Furry art?!  If I live to be an old man, I plan on making up for it by building a fur-droid.    Can't do 2-D but I can certainly do the AI and I'm sure I can pay someone to build the body itself.  Sadly it'll be a few decades before computers will be powerful enough to give it a brain.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jun 30, 2008)

I went with 1, 7, and 10. (I would've also gone with 4, but I'm not sure if it's saying that you need to already have a suit/accessories/whatever or just an interest in eventually having one.)


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

DOn't mind me, I'm just here for the LULZ!


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

sablelieger said:


> DOn't mind me, I'm just here for the LULZ!



Your avatar betrays you.


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 11, 2008)

1,3 and 7
don't own a fursuit...yet, but one is being made for me ^_^ i do of corse have my ears and tail.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Your avatar betrays you.


 
Actually 1 and 7 (kind of)...


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 11, 2008)

theres kinds of arts where it is really wonderfully drawn and i as an artist can appreciate the time and effort put into the drawing even if it is an "interesting furry drawing". and then theres other pieces of art where its just like ...the hell?

LOL


----------



## Sunegami (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm surprised that no females admit to looking at furry porn. I like it _much_ more than porn with humans, because I find human actors all _reeeally_ ugly.

Well, all except Ron Jeremy, but that's another story. X3

As for the poll, I picked 1, 7 & 10.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 11, 2008)

3,7,10. I honestly cannot say I like all furry art. Vore... sorta disturbs me.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 11, 2008)

RouShu_wolf said:


> 2, 4, 5, 7.
> I don't like "normal" porn, therefore, I also don't like furry porn. *shrugs*



Heh, I don't own any normal "human" porn - just furry/scalie stuff.  Haven't had human stuff since I was a teen... which was LONG time ago.

I do also enjoy the fandom for its creativity and openness though.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 11, 2008)

I am 100% non furry, 
But still furry friendly. ^___^


----------



## Tinge the Raccoon (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm very furry, so furry infact, when I close my eyes, I only see myself in my fursona.
And I suspect I was born with a raccoon tail but my parents lobbed it off so I'd be "normal"


----------



## pheonix (Jul 11, 2008)

I like all furry art and would love to own a fursuit but I'm a little pickie about fursuits. and I consider myself mostly normal. I don't think people should hold themselves higher than others makes people get pist and trust me we get enough negative attention.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm pretty much only into kinky artwork. I'm not in the slightest a furry. Some of my fetishes may be furries, but I'm saying like I don't act like one, I don't RP, I don't do any of that stuff.


----------

